# Which is worst: Hackney or Brixton?



## boohoo (Nov 8, 2006)

just my work colleagues think Hackney is worse than Brixton and I think the opposite..(it's the only way to steer the conversation away from babies and hairstyles... ). I suppose we are kinda talking about crime, housing, facilities, etc...

opinions on a postcard please...


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Nov 8, 2006)

ill be the first - poll?


----------



## boohoo (Nov 8, 2006)

Poll is there - come on everyone!!!


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Nov 8, 2006)

hackney is worse as i dont live near there.

oh and they said so on location location location too.  so it must be true.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2006)

can't decide, i live in hackney and know the problems, but i've only been to brixton about 10 times, it's difficult to judge we need someone who has lived simultaneously in both parts


----------



## boohoo (Nov 8, 2006)

Having lived in both I like Hackney better but I am enjoying living in brixton/herne hill area. I think my work colleagues believe Hackney is really rough and awful to live in...whereas I think Hackney a lot less rough then Brixton (though they do like shooting each other in E5).


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 8, 2006)

Daft question....

They're different in many ways, some good, some bad, horses for courses innit.

These days I'd say Hackney has the edge in terms of aesthetics, Brixton has a bit more "life" (not all of it desirable....).

Hackney's got some better shops, Brixton's got more "off the beaten track" stuff.

Ultimately it's all irrelevant, Stockwell's where it's at.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 8, 2006)

Hackney and Brixton both have some lovely buildings... Hackney has better greenery. Hackney has got Primark but asides from that the shops are rubbish. Brixton and Hackney have lots of interesting stuff going on. Both have lots of crime. 

Stockwell is rubbish....it's where I grew up - I escaped cos the riff raff were moving in and starting to bring the area down...


----------



## Nixon (Nov 8, 2006)

I know Brixton pretty well as i've grown up around in and around it.I know some parts of Hackney really well,but other parts,I doubt id feel too comfortable around.As boohoo said both of them are pretty heavy on crime but I always manage to avoid trouble in both places..I feel more comfortable in Brixton though.


----------



## lighterthief (Nov 8, 2006)

Brixton has the more aggressive drug dealers.  However, that could be construed as either a positive _or_ negative aspect, depending on one's outlook.


----------



## broken (Nov 9, 2006)

this is stupid. 'worse'?


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 9, 2006)

Nixon said:
			
		

> I know Brixton pretty well as i've grown up around in and around it.I know some parts of Hackney really well,but other parts,I doubt id feel too comfortable around.As boohoo said both of them are pretty heavy on crime but I always manage to avoid trouble in both places..I feel more comfortable in Brixton though.



Ditto


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 9, 2006)

I'd say they are both about the same, and in many ways quite similar areas: traditionally rough areas which have become trendified, with massive house prices to boot, in recent years, while retinaing some of that roughness along with it.  But both do have some good parts and neither are actually as bad as some areas.  I much prefer Hackney to East Ham, for instance.  And Peckham is much worse than Brixton.


----------



## BEARBOT (Nov 9, 2006)

i think it is difficult to answer...very difficult
exactly which postcode in hackney is in comparison with brixton?
IMHO hackney varies a lot..brixton probably does do ,ive not lived in brixton/dont know it all that well, i imagine brixton has its nicer streets as well as rough estates..a la hackney
maybe it would be easier to compare lambeth vs.hackney?

again maybe no easier..for a start both have terrible councils 
i think all the inner london boros are much of a muchness


----------



## Iguana (Nov 9, 2006)

Brixton by far.  I was working there last month and it was a nightmare.  Someone threatened to knife me because I asked him if he needed a plastic bag.   The whole place stinks of hash. I had a job interview once and  was terrified the interviewers would think I had had a quick joint before the interview as I had walked threw so many clouds of the smoke.

The Barnardos there has recently had to employ a full time security guard because the staff were getting so much hassle and the manager of the Trade Aid shop had a nervous breakdown because of the shit she was getting from people day in - day out.  I've never heard of that happening in Hackney.


----------



## Cowley (Nov 9, 2006)

Born and brought up in Brixton/Stockwell area.  The area is a lot more gentrified now than what it is was in the 80's, and has a large influx of out of towners...but a lot of Brixton's rep is HYPE, it's not half as bad as people make it out to be.

Yeah it has problems with drugs, whores and guns but many other places in London do.

I don't know Hackney too well...been there a few times and it looks just like any other urban place in Zone 2 London.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 10, 2006)

I think this poll may be touch loaded as there seems to be more people from Brixton/South London posting on Urban than from Hackney/East London.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Nov 10, 2006)

i lived in hackney for 5 years and brixton for 4.

both are great places with lots of character. 
and this thread is stupid. 'worse' goes to shitholes like chelsea/fulham where people talk funny and wear stupid clothes.


----------



## Utopia (Nov 10, 2006)

I've lived & worked in Brixton for 2 & a half years, during that time I had a bottle thrown at me & hit the back of my head whilst walking up CH lane, my girlf, at the time, had her crotch rubbed by a cpl of guys while arm in arm with me!, jacket stolen in a pub, bag stolen, someone tried to grab my cash at the cashpoint, saw a guy shot in the neck on CH lane outside the Dogstar, a close colleague(swedish girl, 5"3 & very petite) punched full in the face & robbed as she got her purse out to give a begger a £1, bike nicked & been bitten by a crackhead!.
Been living in Hackney 2 years...........got a couple of nasty scratches by the neighbours cat Dennis on Sat morning, had a rocket fired at me 4th Nov last year by some pesky kids!, apart from that its been a trouble free existance.

Brixton is poo  
Hackney is splendid


----------



## Onket (Nov 10, 2006)

I really enjoyed living in Hackney, I lived in 2 different places there & then in Dalston also. Dalston isn't so nice but still better than the utter, utter shithole that is Brixton. I live in Stockwell now, which is good enough.

Central Brixton gets a full on thumbs-down from me, it's fucking horrible.


----------



## superdoopa (Nov 10, 2006)

Iguana said:
			
		

> The whole place stinks of hash. I had a job interview once and  was terrified the interviewers would think I had had a quick joint before the interview as I had walked threw so many clouds of the smoke.QUOTE]
> 
> ????  what a load of rubbish. Brixton is great.
> I like Hackney too - bit of a daft poll


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 10, 2006)

i prefer hackney. in fact, i *heart* hackney. brixton too mental for me (although dalston on a saturday gives it a run for it's money)

eta: i now live in hackney but used to live in brixton


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 10, 2006)

Onket said:
			
		

> Dalston isn't so nice but still better than the utter, utter shithole that is Brixton. I live in Stockwell now, which is good enough.


Who'd have thought, beneath the neanderthal exterior lies a shred of perspicacity after all.

Well done.


----------



## poster342002 (Nov 10, 2006)

I live in Brixton (have done since the late 70s), and the place has recently cost me a relationship due to the assortment of "vibrant charecters" in the street that made a nuisance of themselves whenever my girlfriend came to visit me. The final straw was the McDonalds shooting incident (though she wasn't actually in Brixton when it happened) - after which she flatout refused to come anywhere near the place again. 

And no, she wasn't from Clapham or any sort of rich area, either.

Thanks a fucking bunch, Brixton.


----------



## LDR (Nov 10, 2006)

I voted Brixton as worse as I've lived in Hackney but couldn't afford to live in Brixton.  But really it's not better, not worse, just different.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 10, 2006)

poster342002 said:
			
		

> *I live in Brixton (have done since the late 70s), and the place has recently cost me a relationship due to the assortment of "vibrant charecters" in the street that made a nuisance of themselves whenever my girlfriend came to visit me. *.



Don't mean to be rude mate but it sounds like she spun you a line. Big excuse?
Couldn't you just go and visit her instead of breaking up?


----------



## poster342002 (Nov 10, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Don't mean to be rude mate but it sounds like she spun you a line. Big excuse?
> Couldn't you just go and visit her instead of breaking up?


Unfortunately, although she was in her late 20s, she didn't have her own place so this wasn't really an option.

The McDonalds shooting thing finally put her off coming here for good. We had a row over it, and we split up.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Nov 10, 2006)

Best rid mate. Never mind eh


----------



## Andy the Don (Nov 10, 2006)

Hackney, Brixton is in South London..


----------



## poster342002 (Nov 10, 2006)

The trouble is, it was hard to really argue she was wrong. I mean, before things really went up the creek in Brixton round about 1999, I used to argue with potential visitors that Brixton wasn't nearly as bad as it was portrayed. Sure enough, they'd come, be pleasantly surprised and return home telling others.

Now, that's all changed. Whenever anyone I know comes to Brixton for the first time now, something shit happens within minutes of their arrival. Too many incidents whenever they come down here and they quickly decide not to bother - and I can't really blame them. It's hard to argue in the face of things like that.


----------



## Andy the Don (Nov 10, 2006)

Utopia said:
			
		

> I've lived & worked in Brixton for 2 & a half years, during that time I had a bottle thrown at me & hit the back of my head whilst walking up CH lane, my girlf, at the time, had her crotch rubbed by a cpl of guys while arm in arm with me!, jacket stolen in a pub, bag stolen, someone tried to grab my cash at the cashpoint, saw a guy shot in the neck on CH lane outside the Dogstar, a close colleague(swedish girl, 5"3 & very petite) punched full in the face & robbed as she got her purse out to give a begger a £1, bike nicked & been bitten by a crackhead!.
> Been living in Hackney 2 years...........got a couple of nasty scratches by the neighbours cat Dennis on Sat morning, had a rocket fired at me 4th Nov last year by some pesky kids!, apart from that its been a trouble free existance.
> 
> Brixton is poo
> Hackney is splendid



Sorry to read this Utopia, I used to live & work in the Brixton area for approx 4 years & had no problems at all. Okay I am tall & well built & keep my wits about me when walking around the area. Regarding your Swedish colleague, very nasty, but getting your purse out to give money to some homeless crackhead is just the height of stupidity. I know that Brixton can be loud, rude, nasty & teeming with unsavoury characters, I would feel the same way about Hackney. But saying that I will always have a soft spot for SW2/9 & still visit mates down there. Believe it or not I have had more agro in nice white middle class towns like Hersham or Woking than in either Brixton or Hackney.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Nov 11, 2006)

Utopia said:
			
		

> I've lived & worked in Brixton for 2 & a half years, during that time I had a bottle thrown at me & hit the back of my head whilst walking up CH lane, my girlf, at the time, had her crotch rubbed by a cpl of guys while arm in arm with me!, jacket stolen in a pub, bag stolen, someone tried to grab my cash at the cashpoint, saw a guy shot in the neck on CH lane outside the Dogstar, a close colleague(swedish girl, 5"3 & very petite) punched full in the face & robbed as she got her purse out to give a begger a £1, bike nicked & been bitten by a crackhead!.



 you and your firends sound like the most unluckiest bastards ever!


----------



## Iguana (Nov 11, 2006)

superdoopa said:
			
		

> ????  what a load of rubbish. Brixton is great.



Right, so my experiences are rubbish just because you disagree.  Before I went to Brixton I had a positive opinion, I like lots of parts of Hackney, even Dalston.  But my impression of Brixton is that it's a pit, the whole place just has a nasty undercurrent.  I admit I haven't seen a huge amount of the area, but in the time I spent working there I wasn't inspired to explore.

I'm not sure how you can compare Hackney and Brixton though.  Hackney is a borough with lots of different areas some better than others.  Brixton is just one area.  And Hackney has the Lea and the marshes.  There is little better than a Sunday afternoon walk along the river with my pups to Springfield Park for lunch in the park cafe.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Nov 11, 2006)

Iguana said:
			
		

> And Hackney has the Lea and the marshes.  There is little better than a Sunday afternoon walk along the river with my pups to Springfield Park for lunch in the park cafe.



Well, Brixton has an outdoor pool that is actually finished / open. And a tube. So there.


----------



## Manmasi (Nov 11, 2006)

*Silly poll*

Never been to Hackney, so can't comment on better or worse aspects. Like a poster above said, to make this reliable you'd need a sample of a few people who'd lived in said areas at the same time for the same amount of time. This just invites stereotypical bollocks and urban myths. 
Some people do have bad luck in Brixton, it seems a few have had a lot of bad experiences while others have not. I've lived in Brixton for 3 years, I don't feel 'safe' anywhere in London after dark, Brixton is noisy and there are some fruitcakes about, so what? If I got mugged twice in a week of course I'd feel different, personal experience is all this boils down to. A good practical tip, to feel safer on the streets in London (at night), cycle! Buying a bike is the best thing I ever did. Brixton has lots of good qualities, Ritzy, Portugese deli, EXCELLENT transport links, nice park, a couple of nice bars, i'm happy with that.


----------



## Cowley (Nov 11, 2006)

> I'm not sure how you can compare Hackney and Brixton though. Hackney is a borough with lots of different areas some better than others. Brixton is just one area. And Hackney has the Lea and the marshes. There is little better than a Sunday afternoon walk along the river with my pups to Springfield Park for lunch in the park cafe.



Brixton has greenery too, pretty much all of Brixton Hill is a conservation area for a start!!!  It also has Brockwell Park and the Lido.

Whilst I agree you can't really compare Hackney & Brixton as one is a Borough and the other a Place in Lambeth...I don't think you should just dismiss Brixton as some sort of Warzone that is centred around Coldharbour Lane!!! Brixton stretches from the Centre over to Stockwell, Oval, Herne Hill, Streatham Hill, Clapham & Tulse Hill.  It's basically divided into Wards...so in itself it's a pretty big place.

Brixton has some fine streets and pockets of extreme wealth...it's not some sort of Ghetto Haven!!!


----------



## kakuma (Nov 11, 2006)

i lived in brixton for 14 years and was murdered twice, i lived in hackney for six months four of which i spent in a medieval torture chamber for heresey

tough to call


----------



## Crispy (Nov 11, 2006)

:d


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 11, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> i lived in brixton for 14 years and was murdered twice, i lived in hackney for six months four of which i spent in a medieval torture chamber for heresey
> 
> tough to call


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Nov 11, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> i lived in brixton for 14 years and was murdered twice, i lived in hackney for six months four of which i spent in a medieval torture chamber for heresey



I'll remember that one Ninja  

What's worse?  probably Kenton up near Harrow, most boring part of London ever......

Brixton past 11pm is lively, sure, but in the main it's pretty much the same old place i've always known, get over it. Bad stuff can always be avoided by a determined and unwavering march off, if you get my drift.

not sure what <poster342002> means about 1999? what happened?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 12, 2006)

Based on the results of this thread I have decided to move myself and all of my friends and family to Brixton...Hackney is obviously toooooooooooooo? You see it's sooooooooooooo??????????? The adjective to describe it hasn't  entered the English language yet....Or perhaps I don't know it because I went to school in Hackney and obviously once I move south i'll be taught it.


----------



## Utopia (Nov 13, 2006)

Monkeynuts said:
			
		

> Well, Brixton has an outdoor pool that is actually finished / open. And a tube. So there.




Ahem......http://www.hackney.gov.uk/c-londonfields-lido .......oh yes it heated too unlike Brockwell!

And you can keep your overpriced, unreliable, lung polluting, noisy, pit pony syndrome causing tube!!!!


----------



## Utopia (Nov 13, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> you and your firends sound like the most unluckiest bastards ever!



We're not "bastards" actually & my luck has seemed to have changed for the better since leaving the 'delights' of Brixton!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 13, 2006)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> Brixton has the more aggressive drug dealers.  However, that could be construed as either a positive _or_ negative aspect, depending on one's outlook.


erm not to ptu a downer on things but you'll find hackney has the highest recorded gun crime in london... i'm guessing that's prolly to do with aggressive drug dealers rather than the survivalists colonies in london fields...


----------



## poster342002 (Nov 13, 2006)

DJWrongspeed said:
			
		

> not sure what <poster342002> means about 1999? what happened?


It just seems that things in the area took a real nosedive from around that point and there just seemed to be a lot more trouble going on from then onwards. 

Like I said earlier in the thread, people I know/knew used to come to Brixton before that and go away pleasantly surprised that almost of the myths about Brixton were just that - myths. However, from 1999 onwards, just about everyone I know who's come to visit has experienced some sort of hassle or aggro within minutes of arrival.


----------



## superdoopa (Nov 13, 2006)

Iguana said:
			
		

> Right, so my experiences are rubbish just because you disagree.  Before I went to Brixton I had a positive opinion, I like lots of parts of Hackney, even Dalston.  But my impression of Brixton is that it's a pit, the whole place just has a nasty undercurrent.  I admit I haven't seen a huge amount of the area, but in the time I spent working there I wasn't inspired to explore.
> 
> I'm not sure how you can compare Hackney and Brixton though.  Hackney is a borough with lots of different areas some better than others.  Brixton is just one area.  And Hackney has the Lea and the marshes.  There is little better than a Sunday afternoon walk along the river with my pups to Springfield Park for lunch in the park cafe.



the stuff you were saying about stinking so bad of weed at a job interview from walking through clouds of it sounded like absolute rubbish to me...


----------



## claudy (Nov 13, 2006)

I used to live on villa rd, about ten-15 years ago and in the morning when i would take the dog out for a walk in max roach park it would be littered with handbags discarded once the contents had been removed following the previous nights muggings, that and the noise of the sirens leaving the station, on the weekend you could count to ten and hear another one go off. That said i was born in Hackney, grew up in and around the east-end, neither is a rose garden hence the decision to leave altogether for my kids sake, I now live in pleasantville, cornwall, its funny the locals all say how dodgy the estate down the road is, I cant help wondering how they'd fare walking down sandringham rd!


----------



## lighterthief (Nov 13, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> erm not to ptu a downer on things but you'll find hackney has the highest recorded gun crime in london... i'm guessing that's prolly to do with aggressive drug dealers rather than the survivalists colonies in london fields...


I'm not equating drug dealers with gun crime.  I'm talking about the minute you get out of Brixton Station you get offered drugs of one kind or another.  I have never been offered drugs on the street in Hackney.  I'm not saying drugs aren't available, but it's more the case that you have to seek it out rather than the other way round.


----------



## claudy (Nov 13, 2006)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> I'm not equating drug dealers with gun crime.  I'm talking about the minute you get out of Brixton Station you get offered drugs of one kind or another.  I have never been offered drugs on the street in Hackney.  I'm not saying drugs aren't available, but it's more the case that you have to seek it out rather than the other way round.


therein lies the reason i moved out of london altogether, my eldest son is 17 and quite capable of getting into plenty of trouble in Falmouth, I dread to think what he would have been like had we stayed in london. I was always in trouble as a kid in east london but dont remember ever being offered drugs on the street, something which has since happened when i was living in brixton albeit a few years ago now


----------



## lighterthief (Nov 13, 2006)

Monkeynuts said:
			
		

> Well, Brixton has an outdoor pool that is actually finished / open. And a tube. So there.


Erm, Brixton has an outdoor pool that is unheated and, um, closed.  Hackney has a heated, outdoor lido which is open    And who needs the tube anyway?  You like travelling on the tube?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 13, 2006)

Thats a hard one because they both suck. Maybe Brixton tips it because it is in the not so wanky south and doesn't go on quite so much about how great it is. 

No 'bed bars' either.


----------



## Iguana (Nov 13, 2006)

superdoopa said:
			
		

> the stuff you were saying about stinking so bad of weed at a job interview from walking through clouds of it sounded like absolute rubbish to me...



No, I said I was worried that I would stink of it not that I did.  I'd hardly have gotten the job if I had gone in stinking of hash.  And three weeks later I hired someone who said she felt pretty much the same thing.

I don't smoke tobacco, but if I am around someone who smokes it then I tend to smell of it afterwards.  Worrying that being surrounded by people of smoking hash might make you stinkof it is hardly ridiculous.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 13, 2006)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> I'm not equating drug dealers with gun crime.  I'm talking about the minute you get out of Brixton Station you get offered drugs of one kind or another.  I have never been offered drugs on the street in Hackney.  I'm not saying drugs aren't available, but it's more the case that you have to seek it out rather than the other way round.


right because there isn't a tube station to loiter outside of it doesn't happen perhaps you look like a pig  trust you will be offered drugs all the time.

However statisitically, and in reality gun crime is equated to drug dealing.  it's not just we have a hell of alot of sub post offices which are easy to turn over...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 13, 2006)

claudy said:
			
		

> therein lies the reason i moved out of london altogether, my eldest son is 17 and quite capable of getting into plenty of trouble in Falmouth, I dread to think what he would have been like had we stayed in london. I was always in trouble as a kid in east london but dont remember ever being offered drugs on the street, something which has since happened when i was living in brixton albeit a few years ago now


he'd prolly be little different from what he is now but a londoner ... 

is he allowed tap water?

seems a tad ove protective if you ask me... London, Hackney, Brixton are not these amorphous mass which will utterly consume you and posion every part of your life.  They are just places where people live, the communities are build within them by the people who live there just as anywhere else ...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 13, 2006)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> Erm, Brixton has an outdoor pool that is unheated and, um, closed.  Hackney has a heated, outdoor lido which is open    And who needs the tube anyway?  You like travelling on the tube?


we also have that great thing a heated indoor swimming pool.... sadly it's not water proof...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 13, 2006)

Iguana said:
			
		

> No, I said I was worried that I would stink of it not that I did.  I'd hardly have gotten the job if I had gone in stinking of hash.  And three weeks later I hired someone who said she felt pretty much the same thing.
> 
> I don't smoke tobacco, but if I am around someone who smokes it then I tend to smell of it afterwards.  Worrying that being surrounded by people of smoking hash might make you stinkof it is hardly ridiculous.


not heard of deoderant....then...


----------



## Monkeynuts (Nov 13, 2006)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> Erm, Brixton has an outdoor pool that is unheated and, um, closed.  Hackney has a heated, outdoor lido which is open    And who needs the tube anyway?  You like travelling on the tube?



Pleased to see the Hackney one is now open. Brixton's closes for the winter, of course.

Not quite sure why I added some pro-Brixton points. Just felt like it  Don't live there and don't care much for the tube either (just as well as there isn't one here), although it must be handy sometimes.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 13, 2006)

This all seems to really turn into a north south thing. 

 And it also boils down to how much time spent in an area.


----------



## lighterthief (Nov 13, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> right because there isn't a tube station to loiter outside of it doesn't happen perhaps you look like a pig  trust you will be offered drugs all the time.


In that case I'd be curious to know exactly where in Hackney the level of streetdealing exceeds that of Brixton.


----------



## Onket (Nov 14, 2006)

claudy said:
			
		

> therein lies the reason i moved out of london altogether, my eldest son is 17 and quite capable of getting into plenty of trouble in Falmouth, I dread to think what he would have been like had we stayed in london. I was always in trouble as a kid in east london but dont remember ever being offered drugs on the street, something which has since happened when i was living in brixton albeit a few years ago now



This used to happen to me in Swindon from when I was 15. So from 15 years ago now. I don't think it's just London.


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 14, 2006)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> In that case I'd be curious to know exactly where in Hackney the level of streetdealing exceeds that of Brixton.



yeh i'd be interested in this too...


----------



## Madusa (Nov 14, 2006)

and me.

and where one gets shouted at agressively when offered drugs, i say, 'no tar' and they proceed to shout 'rastafari, what the fuck...' and follow me for a few paces just because i have dreads or whatever. I honestly dislike walking around the streets of brixton.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 14, 2006)

maybe i just have the face of an addict them is that what you're all saying


----------



## marty21 (Nov 14, 2006)

claudy said:
			
		

> I cant help wondering how they'd fare walking down sandringham rd!



you'd be surprised, sandringham road is a lot different from 5/10 years ago, it's not the same anymore at all


----------



## lighterthief (Nov 15, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> maybe i just have the face of an addict them is that what you're all saying


No.  We're asking exactly where in Hackney the level of streetdealing exceeds that of Brixton.  Could you enlighten us?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 15, 2006)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> No.  We're asking exactly where in Hackney the level of streetdealing exceeds that of Brixton.  Could you enlighten us?


no where have i suggested such a thing merely that levels  of gun crime are indicative of the drugs trade.  forest road springs to mind however as does upper and lower clapton roads.

that and when ever i'm out and about someone offers me drugs


----------



## lighterthief (Nov 15, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> no where have i suggested such a thing merely that levels  of gun crime are indicative of the drugs trade.  forest road springs to mind however as does upper and lower clapton roads.
> 
> that and when ever i'm out and about someone offers me drugs


At first I suspected you didn't really know what you were talking about; now I know it.  Cheers


----------



## marty21 (Nov 15, 2006)

tbh, i've only once been offered drugs when walking about in hackney, and  that was at 4am

on the times i have been to brixton, it's the norm


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 15, 2006)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> At first I suspected you didn't really know what you were talking about; now I know it.  Cheers


huh?

oh excuse me for merely point things out from my experince ... as it happens i'm pretty sure that heleics and other groups will advise you of one of the size of the problem within hackeny releating to drugs particually crack and smack.. you choose to be blind to it fine but grow the fuck up if you concordance doesn't chime with others round here... 

having worked with people during the recent mayorial elections i can assure the the level and state of the drug problem in hackney is huge, and as i said just because there isn't a large group of people lotiering outside a tube station doesn't neigate the problem.  

There is no mutual exclusivity to drug problems only for brixton, or for that matter opperation trident... 

But if you want to play the i'm more street than you bollcoks game go for your life... moron...


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 15, 2006)

Garf, but you said earlier in this thread that:



> trust you will be offered drugs all the time.



i have lived in hackney for over five years and never been offered drugs on the street, whereas when i lived in brixton it was at least a twice-daily occurrence. 

nobody is denying that hackney has a drugs problem, but what they are saying is that the high level of street-dealing that is seen in brixton isn't seen in hackney.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 15, 2006)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> Garf, but you said earlier in this thread that:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm offered drugs near enoug daily say about 7 or 8 times a week dependant on where i go... 

couplled with the fact that when my car was done over last year the police mentioned there was a considerable drugs problem nearby which was the likely cause... not to mention the firebombings releated to crack or the near by green lanes summer clourses over smack turf wars... as i said maybe it's cos i look like and addict, maybe it's because you don't... i dunno but what i don't get is how i can say yup it happens a lot in my experince and the third degree is applied and you can say it doens't happen from your experince and that makes it totally acceptable... 

seems there's some sort of sqewed value judgement gwan here...


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 15, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> i dunno but what i don't get is how i can say yup it happens a lot in my experince and the third degree is applied and you can say it doens't happen from your experince and that makes it totally acceptable...



how does your experience in hackney compare to your experience in brixton? cos that's what we're really talking about... i think most people's experience of brixton is that street dealing is rife, whereas in hackney, well it's only you on this thread that appears to have had direct contact with it. no one's saying it doesn't happen, rather that it's way worse in brixton.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 15, 2006)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> how does your experience in hackney compare to your experience in brixton? cos that's what we're really talking about... i think most people's experience of brixton is that street dealing is rife, whereas in hackney, well it's only you on this thread that appears to have had direct contact with it. no one's saying it doesn't happen, rather that it's way worse in brixton.


i have seen the hashskunkweed dealers in brixton but never been appraoched by them which kinda blows the whole looking like and addict thing out of the water... (unless the can smell inherant north lundun pheromones or summit on me and assume that i'm not intrested...) we don't have a single focal point like the tube or cold harbour lane in hackney, as i have said, however abbney park cematray is still a smackheads paradise... the problems on the estates of forest road and the surrond areas to the point of a number of the estates on queens bridge street which have been turn over and turned out due to the drug problems are all just a problematic, moreover the level of gun crime has increased within hackney as a result of the drugs, which is of concern...


----------



## Onket (Nov 15, 2006)

I've been approached by more ladies of the night in Hackney actually.

But other than that I stand by my earlier statement that Brixton is far worse.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 15, 2006)

Onket said:
			
		

> I've been approached by more ladies of the night in Hackney actually.
> 
> But other than that I stand by my earlier statement that Brixton is far worse.



so have i, and  i work in shacklewell lane, which has a problem with curb crawlers, no idea what that issue is like in brixton


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 15, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> so have i, and  i work in shacklewell lane, which has a problem with curb crawlers, no idea what that issue is like in brixton



there were loads in streatham when i lived there. just at the top of brixton hill.


----------



## feerd (Nov 15, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Thats a hard one because they both suck. Maybe Brixton tips it because it is in the not so wanky south and doesn't go on quite so much about how great it is.
> 
> No 'bed bars' either.



you live in Croyden ffs 
its worse than either for violent crime. its name is a byword for urban blight and general tedium.  oh and your  local mosque has been taken over by fundaMentalists who want to kill us all.....and its not even in London
so you can shut it


----------



## marty21 (Nov 15, 2006)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> there were loads in streatham when i lived there. just at the top of brixton hill.



thanks for the tip


----------



## Cowley (Nov 15, 2006)

> so have i, and i work in shacklewell lane, which has a problem with curb crawlers, no idea what that issue is like in brixton



The issue in Brixton is a major-ish problem and has been for quite some time.  Brixton Hill where I live is pretty rife with the ladies of the night...has been for quite some time...well many many years actually.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 16, 2006)

Eh? I got so tired of being hassled around that corner of Hoxton square near the 333 that I was tempted to get a t-shirt made up saying 'my name IS NOT Charley Pills' ... and thats in 'Ackney




			
				lighterthief said:
			
		

> I'm not equating drug dealers with gun crime.  I'm talking about the minute you get out of Brixton Station you get offered drugs of one kind or another.  I have never been offered drugs on the street in Hackney.  I'm not saying drugs aren't available, but it's more the case that you have to seek it out rather than the other way round.


----------

